# Watch Miss Peru Gain Weight



## JonahW (Jan 5, 2012)

This may be one of the best things I've every seen. Marina Mora was Miss Peru in 2002, and a tabloid TV show has helpfully organized her gain into a short video. (Title for those who don't know Spanish? 'Marina Mora's Incredible Weight Gain'.) She looks stunning at every stage in her story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjT9O5_V6u8


----------



## joswitch (Jan 5, 2012)

JonahW said:


> This may be one of the best things I've every seen. Marina Mora was Miss Peru in 2002, and a tabloid TV show has helpfully organized her gain into a short video. (Title for those who don't know Spanish? 'Marina Mora's Incredible Weight Gain'.) She looks stunning at every stage in her story.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjT9O5_V6u8



Awesome! Marina is a lovely BBW now! 

N.B. I speak Spanish - the TV presenter is a gossipy fat-hater


----------



## imfree (Jan 5, 2012)

joswitch said:


> Awesome! Marina is a lovely BBW now!
> 
> N.B. I speak Spanish - the TV presenter is a gossipy fat-hater



Fat-hate and tabloid TV are iconic, not even needing comprehension of language spoken on the shows to know what they're up to!:doh:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 6, 2012)

My Spanish is rusty but I could follow enough of that to get the idea that the TV announcer is indeed a fat hater.

Whatever...

Marina is a stunning gal, though.

DEnnis


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

She is quite the stunner isn't she!!


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 6, 2012)

imfree said:


> Fat-hate and tabloid TV are iconic, not even needing comprehension of language spoken on the shows to know what they're up to!:doh:




You're right on the mark! Even without a knowledge of the language, the disapproval, and snippiness (is that a word?) of the presenter were evident!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

She apparently responded to that video during an interview, maybe someone that is fluent in Spanish can understand it and translate it for us.


----------



## J34 (Jan 6, 2012)

The top comment on the video was hilarious. Essentially telling the host that all the plastic surgeries didn't do her any favors as she is still ugly. While the added weight did the opposite to the model.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

J34 said:


> The top comment on the video was hilarious. Essentially telling the host that all the plastic surgeries didn't do her any favors as she is still ugly. While the added weight did the opposite to the model.



Ha ha ha ha ha! Classic


----------



## JonahW (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad everyone enjoys this. You can find a lot about her weight gain online if you can read Spanish. The top commenter on the YouTube video never says Ms. Mora looks better with the extra weight. He just tells the presenter she's hideous before and after her plastic surgery and says "you can lose weight, but you can't lose ugly."


----------



## MissAshley (Jan 7, 2012)

She looks really good at all sizes.


----------



## Gus Dias (Jan 11, 2012)

I understand perfectly Spanish.
She made horrible Comments
The presenter called Marina Mora fat thing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Believe it or not I don't take pleasure in watching former models get fat. I like them just the way they are....but in this case GAWD DAYUM she looks awesome these days.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 20, 2012)

Why does the host that is speaking look like she's on the set of a children's show?


----------



## bbwsrule (Jan 24, 2012)

JonahW said:


> This may be one of the best things I've every seen. Marina Mora was Miss Peru in 2002, and a tabloid TV show has helpfully organized her gain into a short video. (Title for those who don't know Spanish? 'Marina Mora's Incredible Weight Gain'.) She looks stunning at every stage in her story.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjT9O5_V6u8



Esta seniorita es muy bonita! Gracias! No es gordito, es gordo?


----------



## user 29363 (Jan 26, 2012)

that is a definate change


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

she looks soooo much sexier as a full figured woman! but then I am biased :eat1::eat2:


----------



## invcel (May 21, 2012)

Eh... I'm a firm believer in genetic set points for most of us, with respect to body weight. Perhaps she is predisposed to be voluptuous and at that particular point in her life, she worked very hard to slim down to meet the "ideal" for the competition. Once she relaxed, her body returned to it's natural set point. Her beauty transcends body weight, but of course for TV, they have to pander to the larger audience and that generally means anti-fat. 

Of course, from my perspective the three images shown of her: good, better, best! 

Invcel


----------

